# 4 week old kittens and mommy



## ericalynn429 (Apr 9, 2006)

So i think im going to take in a mom and her 4 week old kittens. any advice you can give me about taking care of a 4 week old kitten? Is it any different than a 2 month old kitten?


----------



## ericalynn429 (Apr 9, 2006)

Actually no im not. She decided to keep them and deal with her moving issues. HOWEVER i found a posting of someone unable to care for a litter of 3 week old kittens , so i called her. we werent able to chat long, her cell phone kept cutting out. so im not sure if they have mommy.

If not, do they need to be bottle fed. What do you feed them. Anything else i should know?


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I'll move this into the breeding forum for you where there is lots of expertise about looking after little kitties.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Most likely they will have to be bottle fed if they are only three weeks -- they won't start eating on their own until about 5 to 6 weeks at least, when Mom tries to wean them. 

I hope they have the mama kitty -- it will be much easier on you and the babies if she is still there. They learn alot from their mama, like litter box use, etc., and she also has to stimulate their rear ends to use the rest room for the first few weeks, so just keep that in mind.


----------

